# Trijicon



## sammy87 (Mar 17, 2009)

can you put them on XD45's?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes. I had Trijicons on my XD. I think it is the same sight as the Sig.... Just google "Trijicon XD".

You find a dozen sources.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Can, and should.


----------



## sammy87 (Mar 17, 2009)

yea i like the trijicons i had to buy my glock with std sights now that i kno you can get em for XD'S they will both get them!


----------

